# Electronic/Electroacoustic/Tape Music Current Listening



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

_Portamento_'s great idea of _"The TC Top Recommended Electronic Works List"_ triggered me into listening to more music of such, something that I'd not done attentively before. Spending a week exploring various electronic/electroacoustic/tape *composed** music made me wonder why there's not an ongoing thread for this already?! I know that it's not going to be a busy thread but why not? 

***Debates tend to be inevitable of what is a _classical_ electronic piece and what make it distinct of other _popular_ musical productions. But I think it's easy to agree that those *composed* by *composers* who have also written music for various instruments/voices and/or instrumental/vocal groups with or without electronic/tape materials, are subject of this discussion.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

In my recent explorations I came across a new Dutch name to me *Roderik de Man* and the album devoted to his electroacoustic works released on Etcetera. I like my new discovery 







You can hear the album on Spotify and Youtube


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is an electroacoustic classic: 
*Robert Normandeau - Tangram*
Highly recommended!


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Have been listening to this record of Mark Andre's music, and I am really enjoying ...als...II, for bass clarinet, cello, piano and live electronics (recommend it be listened to on headphones, though):


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There's so much, really. But a good place to start may well be with Charles Wuorinen's classic 1969 work _Time's Encomium _(For Synthesized & Processed Synthesized Sound), a Pulitzer Prize winning musical composition (1970).






Frankly, I haven't listened to the video. I do have the original LP album and a later repress on CD. What I've always enjoyed greatly about this work is the stereo effect of sounds bouncing from the left to the right speaker and then back again ... or in the middle. It was an engaging work back in the early '70s, and it can still delight electronic music fans.

There is a lot that has been accomplished since Wuorinen crafted _Time's Encomium_, and you can find much recorded on the NEOS and the Sub Rosa labels, among others, but though Wuorinen wasn't the first he remains a good place to start and is worth a revisit from time to time.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Paula Matthusen


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This is my idea of what electronic music is.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool stuff!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sigh. Why must all purely electronic "classical" music sound like an abstract collage of sound?
I enjoy it a little, sometimes, for example I recently enjoyed Oktophonie. I just wish there would be something more than that. 
Is there anything less noisy with more traditional harmony and melody (that isn't Carlos or Tomita)? Or should I just stick to non-classical electronic music for that.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi DeepR, 

The short answer to your question "why has nobody...", from my point of view, and not meant to be at all snippy, is because that simply hasn't appealed to them. I think people who are drawn to electronic music composition are non-traditional types, so are less likely to compose tradition based music.

Though more "traditional" classical electronic exists than we probably are aware of. I know, for example, of the Dutch composer Van der Aa's Hysteresis, where he fuses electronic media with acoustic. I like it a lot. You might check that out.

In the mean time, I enjoy electronic music on it's own terms and I get into the experimental and weird worlds that are created musically.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Paul Lansky's electronic works are melodious.

Pavane Noir





_"For the past several years I've been in a reactive phase when it comes to making electronic music. Rather than exploring 'new sonic realms' or looking for 'new ways of hearing the world' I've been turning to the computer for more old-fashioned tasks."_ (Lansky)


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My new favorite composer. This album is fantastic!

Pieces for People


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Just have received and listening... I am a big fan of the artist, got most of his albums in my collection.
He recorded two albums of treated piano/viola da gamba/percussion performances in his own unique style. Very much recommended! Beautiful music for deep hours of the night.

*Thomas Köner - Tiento De Las Nieves (2014)*
https://www.discogs.com/release/6398248
*Thomas Köner - Tiento De La Luz (2016)*
https://www.discogs.com/release/8127415


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Another great example of electroacoustic music in the similar vein (piano and electronics) is the achingly beautiful *AMBESSENCE piano & drones* album coming from two masters - *Mathias Grassow and Bruno Sanfilippo*

You can listen to the whole album here: https://brunosanfilippo.bandcamp.com/album/ambessence-piano-drones


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2017)

Great thread. Shame not all videos are available, but perhaps the links will suffice and I can find them for myself.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

An interesting question for me is what we call electronic. First thing that comes to my mind are synclaviers, synthesizers, etc. But does Colin Stetson's work count as well? All sounds you hear are performed live on saxophone with the use of contact microphones. So in my opinion this is - electronically supported - live instrumental music......... that sounds like electronic music.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Trying out Saariaho's "Frises," for violin and electronics, which was mentioned by isorhythm on the contemporary music thread:






I'll also be interested to hear the recorded version with Jennifer Koh:


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*John Wall*: _Constructions I-IV_


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

I do not listen to much electronic-electroacoustic music. I will look to this thread for recomendations!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Elodie Lauten: Inscapes from Exile (1995)


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I stumbled across this timeline of electronic music composers. I think it's quite valuable for exploring this sub-genre.

And now recently listening to this:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Francis Dhomont: Acousmatrix ~ The History Of Electronic Music VIII-IX









Electroacoustic music with concrete sounds. Very pleasant to the ear.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

Listening to this on cassette:


----------



## Ian Ridgewell (Oct 8, 2017)

Douglas Lilburn from NZ has an impressive output of electro acoustic music, although it can sound dated now it is still good. 

The Return is probably my favourite work.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Christina Kubisch: Night Flights (Important Records)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Gradeaundera said:


> Listening to this on cassette:


You should try Stockhausen on cassette - you'll get more cred


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

this sounds weird, but at same time it is really, really interesting to me.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Iannis Xenakis: Persepolis (Karlrecords, 2018)









This is a newly mixed version from the original 8-track tapes. I cannot compare it with previous releases since I heard this for the first time. It is great that this astonishing music has become easily available.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a good overview:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This Cd was in print again, and is essential. Babbitt uses the RCA-Princeton synthesizer, also used in Wuorinen's "Time's Encomium". Get it before it goes out of print again, unless it already has.


[COLOR=#555555 !important]












[/COLOR]​


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Lidia Zielinska* - _53 Oddechy_ / _53 Breaths_






performed by Erik Drescher (glissando flute), Lidia Zielinska (electronics)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*William Dougherty* - _old red barn_ (w/ score) (2021)






for violin, viola, cello, bass clarinet, electric guitar, and fixed media

Distractfold
International Anthony Burgess Foundation, Manchester, U.K.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Daniela Fantechi *| _Prossimo_ | 2017
for violin and electronics
performed by Marco Fusi






programme notes:
Prossimo is the first piece of the cycle Sistema di Prossimità. The whole cycle investigates some possibilities of the use of piezoelectric contact microphones. Due to their natural low-fidelity quality, this particular amplification makes sounds closer, giving back a peculiar perception of the sound in the space. Moreover, in these pieces, each player has a mobile piezoelectric microphone used to reinterpret some instrumental gestures, such as glissando, tapping, scraping, etc, produced by playing with the microphone directly on the instrument. This use of the piezoelectric microphone, as a sort of stethoscope on the instrument, emphasizes the smallest sounds, which become even more concrete and detailed: the microphone comes to be the instrument to make audible the proximity of the sound creating a different relationship with the material and its perception in the listening process.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Panayiotis Kokora* | _West Pole_ (2008) for piano and electronics






Ensemble Holophony Project
Studio edited mix © Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I made a compilation a few years ago of some of my favorite EAM moments. 
https://anode1.bandcamp.com/album/electro-acoustic-music-musique-concr-te


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enjoying Not I very much - I think this guy Prins is interesting

https://www.kairos-music.com/cds/0015044kai


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

(Crossposted from the CL thread). I'm on act II and the introduction, the first act and this are all so good that I want to cry, really. I'll also be listening to the other 6 operas this week


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Pierre Alexandre Tremblay* | _(un)weave_ (2019)
Wet Ink Ensemble






Wet Ink Ensemble
Alice Teyssier, flutes/voice
Alex Mincek, saxophone
Ian Antonio, percussion
Eric Wubbels, piano
Josh Modney, violin
Sam Pluta, electronics


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Clara Olivares*: Vers mes cieux vos regards pleins d'ivresse (2021)
for solo horn, ensemble and electronics
Jens McManama, horn
Etienne Démoulin, computer music production
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Duncan Ward, conductor






Clara Olivares, a Franco-Spanish composer, was born in Strasbourg in 1993.

After studying the piano at the Conservatory of Strasbourg, she entered the composition curriculum with Mark André in 2011, where she continued studying with Philippe Manoury, Daniel D'Adamo, Thierry Blondeau and Annette Schlüntz. She also received advice from Chaya Czernowin, Philippe Schoeller and Alberto Posadas.

She holds a Master's degree in composition from the Académie Supérieure de Musique in Strasbourg and a Bachelor degree in musicology from the Sorbonne University, as well as a Diploma of Musical Studies in Piano and Chamber Music. She holds a PhD of musical composition since 2021 from the University of California at Berkeley (USA), under Franck Bedrossian, Carmine Cella, Ed Campion and Ken Ueno.


----------

